# First army, Imperial Guard Cadians



## Greg (Dec 1, 2011)

Platoon Command Squad. My very first finished batch. Not too bad for a first go, not too impressive otherwise either.










First Squad. Getting a little better, or my hand was getting a little steadier.










Second Squad. I may not be getting better, but I'm sure as heck getting faster at doing these. Excuse the unpainted buildings.










Conscripts Squad in progress. I glue the legs and torso on, then paint. Then glue the heads, arms, and wargear on, then paint. I should have this batch finished on my next day off (whenever the heck that'll be).










Sorry for the low quality, I'm new to the hobby and the lighting in my room is awful. The washes really don't seem to show up in the pictures very well.. but they are there.


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

New to the Hobby? Took me years to get that neat mate, very impressive!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Great start Greg, especially for a first go. Nice to see others tackle a IG army, it can be a daunting task. You have done a great job keeping the paint from spilling over into other areas, very clean and crisp!

May I suggest a little more detail in the face?

How do you plan on basing them?

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2011)

GoRy said:


> New to the Hobby? Took me years to get that neat mate, very impressive!


I'm goin' at them pretty slowly myself, haha. I think at my current rate of five guardsmen every two days off.. I'll have my army ready in about four years.



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Great start Greg, especially for a first go. Nice to see others tackle a IG army, it can be a daunting task. You have done a great job keeping the paint from spilling over into other areas, very clean and crisp!
> 
> May I suggest a little more detail in the face?
> 
> ...


I wish I was good at keeping the paint where it was supposed to go, haha. I just keep painting over the mishaps until it looks right, which makes the coats too thick. So long as the GLUE doesn't spill over into other areas, I'm alright. And that happens too often somehow as it is.

I'm not sure I trust my hand to be steady enough to try detailing faces yet.. I tried dabbing white on an eyeball just once experimentally, and the results were less than satisfactory. Hopefully as I practice more I'll get better, and maybe have a go another time with smaller brushes.

I bought fine GamesWorkshop sand I plan on gluing to the bases and then painting a dark gray. I might throw in little chunks of foam rubble too, not sure yet.. but I plan on theming them for hive warfare and cityfighting rather than adding plants. Now that I have the gray I wanted, I'll probably have all that finished soon.


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2011)

And there's my conscripts squad. Got all of my soldiers based with sand/wash, too. There was a bit of hiatus I had there from this project as my wrist and hand were in a cast for a couple months, heh. Good to go now, though. Better than ever.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

these look very good, so much better than when i started :biggrin:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

your guys look amazing mate

the way ive been advised to paint the eyes is do the white and black before you do the rest of the face, basically a blob of white with a black line (keep the paint thin). then when you do the face leave the eye ball the black and white, i've only done it once and it ain't bad tbh


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

+Rep!
It's a great start and I like it! 
Like DoE suggested some more detail for the face would be a nice addition, but I feel what you are saying about "trusting your steady hand" lol

Keep it up!!!


----------

